# Transfert de diaporamas



## jeangust (8 Juin 2013)

Comment transférer des diaporamas (environ 200 ) de mon MacBook Pro OSX version 10.8.3 sur mon iPad 2 ? Manip , merci .


----------



## Larme (8 Juin 2013)

Diaporamas créés avec quelle application ?


----------



## jeangust (9 Juin 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Diaporamas créés avec quelle application ?




     Je les reçois par mails , en général Power Point les ouvre .


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Juin 2013)

Ben en ayant sur l'iPad une app qui lit les fichiers PP (Keynotes, QuickOffice, SmartOffice...).
Après tu transfères tes fichiers dans l'App via iTunes (ou le Cloud si tu les y mis quelque part), ou, si il t'as reçu les fichiers par mail, directement grâce à la fonction "Ouvrir dans une application".


----------



## jeangust (9 Juin 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben en ayant sur l'iPad une app qui lit les fichiers PP (Keynotes, QuickOffice, SmartOffice...).
> Après tu transfères tes fichiers dans l'App via iTunes (ou le Cloud si tu les y mis quelque part), ou, si il t'as reçu les fichiers par mail, directement grâce à la fonction "Ouvrir dans une application".



Quand j'ouvre Smartoffice, un écran noir apparaît... Que faire ?


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Juin 2013)

L'écran noir, c'est quand tu lances SmartOffice 2, ou quand tu ouvres ton document dedans.
Désinstalle et retélécharge SO, sinon, ton fichier n'est pas compatible. C'est un PowerPoint ? Il se termine par quelle extension ?


----------



## jeangust (16 Juin 2013)

je coince toujours ... mais en attendant de faire mieux je les ai transférés par mails à raison de 4 ou 5 à chaque fois ...Malheureusement je ne peux les lire qu'en les faisant défiler vue par vue et sans le son , dommage .


----------

